# 85 Hz framebuffer - RADEON

## chocoba65

Before we begin: Yes, I have tried searching the forums. Yes, I'm stupid. Now, let us begin.

How do I get an ATI RADEON to run at 85 Hz (1024x768@85) in the framebuffer? Which driver do I use? vesafb-rcc? vesafb-tng? old radeonfb? new radeonfb? Or do I need to use some fancy hack? This is driving me crazy.

----------

## Wonkey_Donkey

Which Radeon are you talking about exactly ?

I have my old trusty 8500 running at 1280x1024 @ 85 Hz using the plain vesafb. I have nothing Radeon-related compiled in the kernel.

A little more info on your hardware may be a good start...

----------

## chocoba65

 *Wonkey_Donkey wrote:*   

> Which Radeon are you talking about exactly ?
> 
> I have my old trusty 8500 running at 1280x1024 @ 85 Hz using the plain vesafb. I have nothing Radeon-related compiled in the kernel.
> 
> A little more info on your hardware may be a good start...

 

What kernel parameters are you using (/proc/cmdline)?

Which hardware did you want to know about? My video card is a RADEON 9600 XT, my monitor is a SyncMaster 750s, and my motherboard has a SiS745 chipset. I tried using setting up vesafb_modes.h and using vga=0x517, but when I tried to boot, the monitor just went black, and the OSD said it was running at 60 Hz.

----------

## chocoba65

bump

----------

## >Octoploid<

>Which driver do I use? vesafb-rcc? vesafb-tng? old radeonfb? new 

>radeonfb? Or do I need to use some fancy hack? This is driving me crazy.

Use radeonfb. Here is a part of my grub.conf:

kernel (hd2,0)/kernel-2.6.9-rc1-mm2 root=/dev/hda1 video=radeonfb:1024x768-32@100

and here .config:

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

----------

## hotplainrice

I know this is abit off topic.. I'm using radeonfb so that my laptop can utilize the 1024x600 screen rather than giving me the 640x??? console (waste of space).. and my xorg is set to fbdev. What happens if I set xorg to use its own radeon module? (ATI Radeon LY  DDR SGRAM 8 MB ) Will it not use the framebuffer interface and directly access the radeon card?

----------

## chocoba65

 *>Octoploid< wrote:*   

> >Which driver do I use? vesafb-rcc? vesafb-tng? old radeonfb? new 
> 
> >radeonfb? Or do I need to use some fancy hack? This is driving me crazy.
> 
> Use radeonfb. Here is a part of my grub.conf:
> ...

 

Thanks, it finally works. I had some other stuff on my video line that was probably screwing it up. (video=radeonfb:1024x768-32@85,mtrr,ywrap,accel)

----------

## thepi

@hotplainrice: this config is likely to screw up your system. there have been reported a lot of problems for the radeonfb & radeon-dri combination. namely, a switch from xorg back to the console (ctrl+alt+F?) would result in a lockup.

i haven't heard of it working, sadly enough. radeonfb's supposed to be a lot faster than plain vesafb, is that correct?

pi~

----------

## hotplainrice

Yeah, I guess its true.. It feels tiny lil bit slower than the last installation of gentoo where i used the driver in xorg. Unnoticeable until u resize ur window..

----------

## Kovid

I use radeonfb and the X11 radeon driver with DRI and xv support. 

Works just fine, get ~900FPS in glxgears and I can switch back and forth between the console and X  

Using the latest Xorg server (6.7.99.902)

Ofcourse I have a rather ancient 

ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

The relevant config sections are

xorg.conf:

```

Load "glx"

Load "dri"

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "LaptopCard"

    VendorName  "ATI technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option "AGPFastWrite"    "true"

EndSection

```

grub.conf:

```

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda5 gentoo=nodevfs video=radeonfb:1024x768-32@60 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

```

radeonfb is much faster than vesafb

----------

## thepi

thanks for the hint kovid

i'm currently using radeon-drm & vesafb (on radeon m9), and it works flawlessly. i think i'll try the combination with radeonfb the next time everything else works   :Very Happy:   a working system is an outdated system.

first i've got to solve that "switch to 2.6.8 - cd burner gone" problem.   :Cool: 

pi~

----------

## Wedge_

 *thepi wrote:*   

> @hotplainrice: this config is likely to screw up your system. there have been reported a lot of problems for the radeonfb & radeon-dri combination. namely, a switch from xorg back to the console (ctrl+alt+F?) would result in a lockup.
> 
> i haven't heard of it working, sadly enough. radeonfb's supposed to be a lot faster than plain vesafb, is that correct?
> 
> pi~

 

I believe that all the problems appear only if you're using the ATI binary driver and radeonfb. If you use the "radeon" DRI driver, I think everything will work normally.

----------

